# 87 Z24 engine problems



## foustTN420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, i have a 1987 Hardbody pickup. Z24 automatic. and i need to get the engine to TDC. the cylinder head is off and not timed with the block. i know my first step in to take the front cover off. what else does this consist of doing?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the crank pulley has a timing mark on it or put the keyway on the crank at tdc..

the timing sequence is 1342 so number on cylinder should be at top of block with the rest of them coming to the top following the timing squence..

fyi if you are having trouble or do not know these things you might want to rethink doing this job..

timing is everything so if you screw that part of the job up ..well ur screwed...


----------



## foustTN420 (Mar 1, 2010)

ive done this project before. but it was a while back. it is a long process and i know it sucks. haha. 
thank you for replying. =]


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pull out your maintenance manual and follow the instructions and you'll be fine. There are timing marks on the crank timing gear and cam gear that you'll be lining up to their corresponding marks don't worry about the key drifts


----------

